# Maverick Line



## Blank3242 (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello all! I've recently spoke to a breeder who allegedly has some Eli( Maverick blood) I'm not very familiar with this dog or his line that proceeded him . If anyone has basic information to get my research started I would greatly appreciate it. ( I ended up looking up Eli's pedigree and found Mavericks information. I love research help or no help


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [4115] :: BOUDREAUX' MAVERICK

Mix of Eli through Bullyson and Carver blood through Midnight Cowboy. He's got some good dogs in his ped but although he was a ROM doesn't seem he produced a lot of solid dogs, even when sired to some high quality bitches. Eli blood isn't really my thing but I think you can find better blood down from Eli if that's what you really want. Just my opinion....


----------

